# Need to enable CONFIG_TIMER_STATS in menuconfigSOLVED

## Thaidog

Does anybody know where I can enable CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y via menuconfig?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

kernel question, so moved here.

in menuconfig type a / ,enter a search term and press enter. You'll get a list of search results.

----------

## Thaidog

Found it.. it's under kernel debugging... fyi

----------

